# AC OFF DUE TO HIGH ENGINE TEMP/FAN ON



## mppoole0001 (Dec 8, 2019)

I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze. My latest issue is when I get in the car and start it, it immediately says "AC OFF DUE TO HIGH ENGINE TEMP", and then the fan kicks on. The fan stays on the whole time I am driving. The thing is the temperature gauge is showing that it is not hot. I didn't know if it could be some sensor in there or what. I don't know a lot about vehicles, besides everything that has gone on with this one. This doesn't happen all the time either, sometimes I start it and the engine light is no longer on and it runs normal. Help!


----------



## GMDONE (Oct 15, 2019)

mppoole0001 said:


> I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze. My latest issue is when I get in the car and start it, it immediately says "AC OFF DUE TO HIGH ENGINE TEMP", and then the fan kicks on. The fan stays on the whole time I am driving. The thing is the temperature gauge is showing that it is not hot. I didn't know if it could be some sensor in there or what. I don't know a lot about vehicles, besides everything that has gone on with this one. This doesn't happen all the time either, sometimes I start it and the engine light is no longer on and it runs normal. Help!


Consider your self lucky. So my 2014 cruze did this last night it was 37 degrees out.


----------



## mppoole0001 (Dec 8, 2019)

Mine does it for like a week, then it will be okay for three days. Is yours running like mine?


----------



## GMDONE (Oct 15, 2019)

It posted before I finished. I've complained about smelling coolant since May. 4 dealer trips. Coolant was low down to the min line on pressure tank. As soon as I moved it temp gauge shot up to the last white mark before your red. Moved far enough to get coolant. Open the tank coolant returns and fills back up just one notch low. Topped it off. Attempt to drive home. Not happening. According to scan gauge temp got up to 262 degrees never hotter. Not moving coolant. Fan. Isnt the issue. But where you're lucky is you have a warning. My junk never even let me know. I dont know what's wrong with the car at this moment. I highly suggest you dont drive it! Check engine light finally came on forgot what code but basically the one that says you have no coolant flow doesnt tell you if its water pump or thermostat. Dont think thermostat as it back flowed coolant into the tank, I guess it could be stuck open. I have to pull all my paper work out but I believe the water pump was replaced in May when the turbo failed and it was overheating then with no pre warnings.


----------



## mppoole0001 (Dec 8, 2019)

My car was actually overheating earlier in the year, and I got a lot of stuff replaced. The water pump, pvc valve, the tubing for the coolant. It has had more trouble than not!


----------



## GMDONE (Oct 15, 2019)

mppoole0001 said:


> Mine does it for like a week, then it will be okay for three days. Is yours running like mine?


Last night was the first time I ever saw that message. If you notice in the pic the car was running and dead cold when it displayed that. The fan came on high speed as well. Have you looked for coolant leaks?


----------



## mppoole0001 (Dec 8, 2019)

That is the same thing with mine. It is on the fan kicks off and doesn't quit until I turn it off. I just had them checked, yes. No leak.


----------



## GMDONE (Oct 15, 2019)

mppoole0001 said:


> My car was actually overheating earlier in the year, and I got a lot of stuff replaced. The water pump, pvc valve, the tubing for the coolant. It has had more trouble than not!


If you have a warranty on any of the work suggest taking it back to where it was done. I think I've got a blown head gasket but not sure, I think it's been working on that for awhile. There is no coolant in the oil. This car is the worst car I've ever owned. And I use to complain about my old MGB midget and TR7 Triumph. The Cruze is a money pit. The dealers cant fix anything unless it has a code. I've got just over 1500 miles on my left extended warranty. Which has been the biggest waste of money to date.


----------



## GMDONE (Oct 15, 2019)

mppoole0001 said:


> That is the same thing with mine. It is on the fan kicks off and doesn't quit until I turn it off. I just had them checked, yes. No leak.


Trust me it's over heating. Something isnt working right. By the time you get the check engine light it's not good. If no coolant leaks you may have a bad sensor. If you can squeeze the coolant lines there is no flow. That could be the thermostat staying closed or a water pump. Some say a clogged radiator.


----------



## mppoole0001 (Dec 8, 2019)

I have driven back and forth 90 miles to community college for the past 3 years. So, it is long past its warranty. I am only 21 and a female. So I don't know much about cars, but this is a horrible car, and you are exactly right saying it is a money pit. I have put so much money into it. I graduate in December and plan on getting a car soon after, because I need something that will be dependable driving back and forth to work everyday!


----------



## GMDONE (Oct 15, 2019)

mppoole0001 said:


> I have driven back and forth 90 miles to community college for the past 3 years. So, it is long past its warranty. I am only 21 and a female. So I don't know much about cars, but this is a horrible car, and you are exactly right saying it is a money pit. I have put so much money into it. I graduate in December and plan on getting a car soon after, because I need something that will be dependable driving back and forth to work everyday!


I took my Cruze back to the dealer that said there was no coolant leaks. They called after having the car all day saying nothing is wrong with it. I figured out the dealerships are not pressure testing the systems. They replace parts based on codes. I pushed back on them. So now it has a broken plastic connector. This is the problem with these cars all the plastic junk. I feel for you being so young. Watch your coolant levels. Something is not working right. The thermostat is plastic and tends to explode in a closed position. The fan switch or fan could be bad. But if you have had the check engine light on take it to auto zone or O'Reilly they check your codes for free. The unfortunate part of the code thing is there is no direct answer. I wish you the best.


----------



## GeneralVeers (Dec 15, 2019)

I just fixed this very same problem yesterday. It turned out to be the water outlet temp. sensor. I got really panicked when I saw that message, and saw my temp gauge wasn't working.
If this happens to anyone, try these few steps and it may calm your nerves a little.
Pull over to a safe location and turn the car off and pop the hood.
There are 2 big hoses attached to the radiator. The one going into the upper portion is the inlet, I think, and if it's warm, your thermostat is probably working properly. Mine was warm, but I could still hold it with my bare hand.

The other hose is the outlet. If it's cool, then the radiator is probably doing its job. Lastly AND BE EXTREMELY CAREFUL HERE (safety first! So use gloves) SLOWLY!!! unscrew the cap from the reservoir, do it slowly and gradually. If there is any pressure inside the system, the coolant will burn you.

In my case there wasn't a lot of pressure so there was very little hissing noise. 

I then placed my finger and held it it the coolant. I could hold it there for about 10 seconds. 
I watched a couple of videos on you tube, got my new sensors, And replaced the water outlet sensor. It took about 5 minutes to replace (if that) Careful here though, The o-ring didn't come out with the old sensor, so caution there. But I did manage to retrieve it with very little loss of coolant. 
Put everything back like you find it, and reconnect the battery. Start the vehicle, and the message disappeared for me. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## GeneralVeers (Dec 15, 2019)

mppoole0001 said:


> That is the same thing with mine. It is on the fan kicks off and doesn't quit until I turn it off. I just had them checked, yes. No leak.


During my research for solving my sensor issue, one of the better video guys had mentioned that the fan is supposed to kick on at 225 degrees F.


----------



## GMDONE (Oct 15, 2019)

GeneralVeers said:


> During my research for solving my sensor issue, one of the better video guys had mentioned that the fan is supposed to kick on at 225 degrees F.


Thermostat opens at 221 degrees Farenheit. Just an FYI.


----------



## GMDONE (Oct 15, 2019)

GeneralVeers said:


> I just fixed this very same problem yesterday. It turned out to be the water outlet temp. sensor. I got really panicked when I saw that message, and saw my temp gauge wasn't working.
> If this happens to anyone, try these few steps and it may calm your nerves a little.
> Pull over to a safe location and turn the car off and pop the hood.
> There are 2 big hoses attached to the radiator. The one going into the upper portion is the inlet, I think, and if it's warm, your thermostat is probably working properly. Mine was warm, but I could still hold it with my bare hand.
> ...


What told you that sensor was bad? Did you check the voltage/current? Continuity? My Crude is still at the dealership waiting on GM to decide if they are going to assist. However there is significant miss Information. Assumably the t at the fire wall was leaking, but then the service manager said it's the thermo housing (not one time have I seen coolant). They also blow fuses that make them act stupid. So I would be on the safe side only replace stuff you know is broken otherwise it's a long and expensive road and that car is not worth it! Sadly I love the way it handles! But dont like all the made in China plastic that fails. Sensors are usually the last thing to fail in a car, well at least normally and not before 100k.


----------



## GeneralVeers (Dec 15, 2019)

GMDONE said:


> What told you that sensor was bad?


Nothing. I did a process of elimination by trying the steps I followed based on 2 things. 1) the knowledge I got from looking into why the display suddenly told me my engine was over heating, and
2) I reasoned that since the car has been working normal until then, I figured it must have been a sensor. My car has 153 k miles on it, so I figured it was probably time for a replacement. That and the severe discoloration of the old sensor, and the condition of its o-ring, and the fact that I don't get the message from the car anymore.....I think that's a pretty good indicator.


----------



## GeneralVeers (Dec 15, 2019)

GMDONE said:


> Thermostat opens at 221 degrees Farenheit. Just an FYI.


I stand corrected. What do I know about modern vehicles? It's all electronic nowadays. It's not like the old days when cars were simpler, and you could fix most issues without have to remove 10-15 items just to change a water pump.


----------



## Ally88 (Dec 16, 2019)

GeneralVeers said:


> I stand corrected. What do I know about modern vehicles? It's all electronic nowadays. It's not like the old days when cars were simpler, and you could fix most issues without have to remove 10-15 items just to change a water pump.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

GeneralVeers said:


> I stand corrected. What do I know about modern vehicles? It's all electronic nowadays. It's not like the old days when cars were simpler, and you could fix most issues without have to remove 10-15 items just to change a water pump.


I think it's come back to us. Yes, for a while there, the electronics put the shade tree mechanic out of business. But now, with CAN bus and code readers along with the web, getting diagnostic and how-to info is way easier than it was in the 80's and early 90's. Plus, thanks to the electronics, you change plugs every 100k miles instead of every 10k.

YMMV.

Doug

.


----------



## Ally88 (Dec 16, 2019)

GMDONE said:


> What told you that sensor was bad? Did you check the voltage/current? Continuity? My Crude is still at the dealership waiting on GM to decide if they are going to assist. However there is significant miss Information. Assumably the t at the fire wall was leaking, but then the service manager said it's the thermo housing (not one time have I seen coolant). They also blow fuses that make them act stupid. So I would be on the safe side only replace stuff you know is broken otherwise it's a long and expensive road and that car is not worth it! Sadly I love the way it handles! But dont like all the made in China plastic that fails. Sensors are usually the last thing to fail in a car, well at least normally and not before 100k.


I own a 2012 Cruze. After several overheating issues, with the ‘A/C off due to high engine temp’ warning and the fan always being on high speed, I was told by the GMC dealer that the cooling fan resistors were the problem, so I changed the cooling fan unit. The overheating issues continued, so I changed the thermostat module, which had fallen apart, and, as a precaution, changed both temp sensors. I now have a check engine light telling me it’s a sensor problem. The temp gauge now fluctuates and starts to rise for no apparent reason, even in the cold Albertan temperatures of -10 and below whilst doing highway speeds. I don’t know what to do next. The car has been a cash cow since buying it three years ago. Has anyone ever managed to get a favourable outcome on the overheating issues? I’d appreciate any feedback that would solve my problems.


----------



## GMDONE (Oct 15, 2019)

Ally88 said:


> I own a 2012 Cruze. After several overheating issues, with the ‘A/C off due to high engine temp’ warning and the fan always being on high speed, I was told by the GMC dealer that the cooling fan resistors were the problem, so I changed the cooling fan unit. The overheating issues continued, so I changed the thermostat module, which had fallen apart, and, as a precaution, changed both temp sensors. I now have a check engine light telling me it’s a sensor problem. The temp gauge now fluctuates and starts to rise for no apparent reason, even in the cold Albertan temperatures of -10 and below whilst doing highway speeds. I don’t know what to do next. The car has been a cash cow since buying it three years ago. Has anyone ever managed to get a favourable outcome on the overheating issues? I’d appreciate any feedback that would solve my problems.


With my 2014 the dealership called me late Monday to tell me there was no problems and there was some old history in the codes. Which tells me that they disconnected the battery cable let it sit for the majority of the day. I for a fact know that there was no flow from the water pump and the thermostat was not closed shut, I had been complaining of coolant smells since April with no signs of coolant, which in normal cars usually is a blown head gasket. The dealerships when I stated I knew which codes it had shifted gears. They would do some more checking. According to the service writer magically overnight the T going into the firewall cracked due to extreme temps. Comically I have not seen any coolant there ever. So I pushed back. Service manager calls tells me it's the thermostat housing which is on the opposite side of the car passenger side versus original problem drivers side. I now have $1200.00 of needed repairs. We attempt to talk to GM for assistance as this is now the 1k a month car not in general maintenance at 72k miles. Junk! GM customer care stated " we are under no obligations to you or your car after it's out of warranty" 1 second 1 mile. Middle finger to you. So my junk is still at the dealership with a destroyed holiday! I will be calling to speak with the general manager and more than likely tow it home. However I can say with lots more horse power and higher RPMS my race cars never used coolant! Think about this one! What is wrong with the Cruze well simply its plastic junk attached to probably a pretty decent engine. Are your sensors bad more than likely not. What happens with the thermostat? It's an old school thermostat with an electronic sensor in a plastic housing. Lots of heat pressure build up before its allowed to open. The housing cracks before the thermostat breaks. Failed closed is a failed housing. Plastic is all I can say. So to answer the original question no I dont have an answer, and honestly dont think the dealership does, but they know if they dont replace something, technically they are at fault. As the last people to touch my car. Now they know I will not pay that kind of money to fix this car. So it will be on me. My suggestion is to file a complaint for every problem you have with this car with the NHTSB just maybe we will get lucky and get some forced recalls on these cars. As it seems when they break down it is catastrophic. No warnings! Sadly it takes people to die in defective cars first!


----------



## Tlock (Jul 7, 2020)

GMDONE said:


> If you have a warranty on any of the work suggest taking it back to where it was done. I think I've got a blown head gasket but not sure, I think it's been working on that for awhile. There is no coolant in the oil. This car is the worst car I've ever owned. And I use to complain about my old MGB midget and TR7 Triumph. The Cruze is a money pit. The dealers cant fix anything unless it has a code. I've got just over 1500 miles on my left extended warranty. Which has been the biggest waste of money to date.


What is your car running like? we think mine might have a blow gasket because one mechanic said it did so we took it to another and they said that there was nothing wrong with my car but it will run hot and as soon as i let off the gas it will go back down to normal temp and i’m not losing coolant and no coolant in my oil and we’ve replaced the thermostat and water pump


----------



## kat33 (10 mo ago)

mppoole0001 said:


> I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze. My latest issue is when I get in the car and start it, it immediately says "AC OFF DUE TO HIGH ENGINE TEMP", and then the fan kicks on. The fan stays on the whole time I am driving. The thing is the temperature gauge is showing that it is not hot. I didn't know if it could be some sensor in there or what. I don't know a lot about vehicles, besides everything that has gone on with this one. This doesn't happen all the time either, sometimes I start it and the engine light is no longer on and it runs normal. Help!


Mine is actually doing this right now and has been for the last 2 weeks. I’ve taken it to get repaired and it’s still doing it and they said they don’t know what’s going on. It’s not over heating and stays on cool yet the fan is on full blast when I start my car and it says ac off due to high engine temp as soon as I turn my car on. Now my check engine light is on but there are no codes. I’m done pouring money in this car. So I feel your pain.


----------



## Snooper45 (8 mo ago)

mppoole0001 said:


> I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze. My latest issue is when I get in the car and start it, it immediately says "AC OFF DUE TO HIGH ENGINE TEMP", and then the fan kicks on. The fan stays on the whole time I am driving. The thing is the temperature gauge is showing that it is not hot. I didn't know if it could be some sensor in there or what. I don't know a lot about vehicles, besides everything that has gone on with this one. This doesn't happen all the time either, sometimes I start it and the engine light is no longer on and it runs normal. Help!


Unhook the battery for a few minutes to reset the warning light worked on my car


----------

